

The Rosetta Mission: Landing on a Comet (10min documentary, October 23rd 2014) - DanielleMolloy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cArihDTnOZg

======
DanielleMolloy
For those capable of understanding both English and German, there is a version
where both are left undubbed here:
[http://vimeo.com/109821144](http://vimeo.com/109821144)

